# evolution update und addressbook

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe evolution geupdatet.

Allerdings findet das system das Adressbuch nicht mehr.

Ich habe das update guid ohne Erfolg gefolgt:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.32-upgrade.xml

Ich habe das script ausgeführt doch ohne Erfolg.

Mit dem gconf-editor verstehe ich nicht, wie bekomme das Adressbuch wieder ans laufen?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also, meine ganz ehrliche Meinung lautet:

Einfach alles neu anlegen und eintragen. Das ist vielleicht 1/2 Stunde Arbeit, aber es geht schneller als x-mal zu compilieren, Verzeichnisse zu kopieren, Evolution immer wieder neu zu starten usw.

Ich habe dabei aber leider festgestellt wie kompliziert es sein kann Kontakte und Termine unter Linux zu verwalten.

Es ist möglich dies zum laufen zu bringen. Auch mit den Tipps aus den Bugs, Migration-Scripts und lesen der Entwickler-Evolution-Listen, aber es benötigt mindestens einige Modifikationen mit gconf, ganz viele starts von evolution und dessen Ausgabe im Terminal, als auch ein fummeln in den ~/.local/share/evolution/ ... und ~/.evolution Ordnern.

OT: Wenn jemand eine gute freie Web-Lösung kennt, gerne für Mehrbenutzer und die als Datenbank auf Mysql oder eine andere Datenbank setzt bitte eine PM an mich schreiben!

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

wie soll ich das neu anlegen, wenn ich an die Daten nicht mehr ran komme.

Die Datei habe ich gebackupt.

Also abschreiben ist bei mir nicht.

Kontakte zu verwalten geht am besten in einer mysql.

Mysql in verbindung mit OpenOffice.

Aber so richtig gut ist das auch nicht.

Ne ich muss an die Daten aus Evolution wieder ran kommen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

